# Mr. Ressetti's Voice Whatsits Machine?



## Foxy (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been trying to progress with Mr. Ressetti's hole thing for the Reset Surveillance Center, and for the past few weeks, I've been getting the same thing from both him and Don talking about a voice recognition machine.
He would tell me to not stand in front of it, press A, and say Scramble or Crumble.
I do so anyways because it's a machine that is suppose to use the mic feature, right?
But whenever I do that, nothing happens.  Both Ressetti and Don would tell me to just leave the room instead.
Am I doing this wrong?

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump


----------



## Sorgatani (Mar 24, 2014)

When it actually works, Resetti ends up shooting out of the room, backwards, still on the chair.
It does use the microphone.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I need to se that!


----------



## Wholockian (Mar 24, 2014)

You need to do it 10 times to get resetti's pic.. Idk about don though, 20 maybe?


----------



## Ras (Mar 24, 2014)

Just push the button and go "scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble scramble" until it takes.  Make sure nobody is around to hear you and think you've lost it.


----------



## Sorgatani (Mar 24, 2014)

I find sometimes that I have to slow down my speech and pronounce every syllable carefully - example, scram-bull, crumb-bull.

It also helps to have the sound turned up, because the machine makes a noise when it's active. 
It's one of those metallic, broadcast-y types of noises, similar to the one that the megaphone makes.


----------



## captainofcool (Mar 24, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> You need to do it 10 times to get resetti's pic.. Idk about don though, 20 maybe?


I got Resetti's picture well before the machine event. Maybe it does take a few times to get Don's, though. About five, probably.


----------



## arctic5 (Mar 24, 2014)

is this for real?


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 24, 2014)

Apparently, yes.

I didn't know this was even possible. I want to build the reset center now.


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Oh my gosh, I need to se that!



Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw6PHzm3SRA


----------



## paperandcloth (Mar 24, 2014)

In regards to the pictures, five visits will do for both of the pictures - I have Don's, but not Sonny's.


----------



## Kate86 (Mar 28, 2014)

This happened to me two nights ago! It was so funny. And difficult to say the words without my parents coming in here and having me committed.


----------

